# sufficiency



## Pittzburghkid (Feb 1, 2012)

Having come from a Catholic background and now living grace filled and born again and eagerly learning of the reformed tradition I have a question. Considering the reformed position on baptism was my Catholic baptism sufficient?


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the bord! I wasnt not raised with any religion, but I also was baptized as an infant. The vast vast vast majority of all Reformed and Presbyterian theologians have taught that Roman Catholicism while, teaches a false Gospel, administrates a proper baptism because of Doctrine of the Trinity. This is sufficient to call them apostate (not apostate not heretical) and thus not require to go through the procedure again. 

Also please remember that while all subjects are open to discussion, all that the moderators ask is that you always post with a signature. A quick search will show you how to do so! 

Welcome brother, I look forward in interacting with you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with Joseph's response (above).

I will add,

The Presbyterian/Reformed will usually say, "what God said, when you were baptized, is the only Word that mattered."
I am aware of some within my (later) tradition who oppose RC baptism as _non-Christian_.

The Baptist (whether as an offshoot of the Reformed tradition, or coming from Anabaptist roots) will most often say, "you need to say what you mean, when you are baptized."

Obviously, this is a pretty clear divide within the Reformed world, but we still try to love one another.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2012)

I too being raised Roman Catholic had to determine this question as well. The PCA church I joined (the first one after my conversion) decided that it was a valid baptism (it is left up to the Sessions in the PCA). However, as I approached the time of my ordination exams I decided to study the issue further, for obvious reasons. I came to the conclusion that they were invalid, and I needed to be baptized. The big argument is that Roman Catholic assemblies are not part of the true church. You wouldn't let a member of Roman Catholicism take part in the Lord's Supper would you? They are not part of the true Church which proclaims faithfully the Gospel in Word and Sacrament. So to take as valid a 'baptism' that was administered by an unlawfully ordained man (priest - not a lawfully ordained man) in the assembly of a pagan religion of many gods would be wrong. I really don't see how a mormon baptism would be any different than a Roman Catholic baptism. Neither are part of the true church, neither proclaim the Gospel in Word or Sacrament, neither have truly ordained ministers... 

A good article you can read can be found here: Are Roman Catholic Baptisms Valid? « Building Old School Churches 

And a good lecture by Dr. Willborn: http://www.sermonaudio.com/playpopup.asp?SID=9105163935


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd recommend the Position Paper and the Minority Report on the Validity of Certain Baptisms.

PCA Position Papers: Baptism - Appendix P - Report of the Study Committee on Question Relating to the Validity of Certain Baptisms (1987)

PCA Position Papers: Minority Report from the Committee to Study the Validity of Certain Baptisms (1987)


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and especially the links to further study.


----------



## gordo (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad I found this thread. I was wondering about this as I was baptised Anglican as in infant. Thanks for all the info posted above!


----------

